
Rubber duck debugging chat and search engine - fehu_live
I just created website where you may ask any question that you googled but haven&#x27;t found at first page.<p>I will post your questions at stackoverflow, quora, etc if I can&#x27;t find it inside search engines.
I can look for complicated requests like parsing websites data and returning you results as json or GraphQL API. I have access to Builtwith data and list of 400 mln domains. So I can look for code inside html&#x2F;js of websites.
I can try to be your assistant for Rubber duck debugging.
If you are interested to help me answer questions I will add you as a manager to chat app.
I will try to answer any question you give and find results for you. It may take up to 1 week to answer some complicated question. So it will ask you for email.
In future it will have it&#x27;s own cryptocurrency with platform like mturk. Currency will be digged and distributed similar to clam.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fehu.live
At first I just want to be helpful as much as possible and attract as much attention. Than I will automate most requested features. And build platform like mturk to automate tasks that hard for machine.
At this moment it&#x27;s just chat with me. One person. I want to figure out how much traffic and workload I can handle chatting. I am not perfect.
I am excited with future of conversational marketing. At this moment this idea may seem bizzare. But in 10 years AI will get much better. So I want to get attention and user base as early as possible.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fehu.live&#x2F;about.html
======
jklein11
The url you posted above returns a 404. It looks like http:fehu.live works.

